# Vegas 2009



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

bigdawg said:


> Good Luck to all the Canadians going to Vegas. I think there will be an even larger group there this year than ever before. Good luck to all!


There is a bunch going down from Alberta 

Shoot straight Canucks


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Jeff Ryan and his dad wiil be there as well to represent Nova Scotia.

I wish everyone good luck!!!


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

hey,

little news, I know nothing about others, I shot a 294 so I did fine. Brady shot a 296, Joe Mcglyn shot a 293 and Mike Peart shot 290 (that was my target). so with those stats I am 2nd but things can change.

shots felt good today and I can't say much for my 9's. Things happen, most felt good so ya I did well I can't complain. 

Just sitting in my room now studying for my exams so I will try to keep you informed if I can find time.

www.nfaa-archery.org if you want though, results will be up fast this year


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

fast results sofar

kevin down 1
ed down 3
foggy down 2
allan down 3 in the flights

good luck Jay:tongue:


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

what is awesome is that Jay and Crispin are the only two archers there shooting X10's. Every other archer is using aluminim arrows. Both of those two are in a great position!!!


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

no, theres a few people shooting skiny arrows, but no one really high ranked.

but today was okay. I shot 2 stupid shots that hit the 8 other then that i shot really well. So I would have shot a 294 becuase those 8's were 10's otherwise.

But things happen so it's okay whatever. Shoot better tomorrow then.

Post tomorrow


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

well those first 3 28's costed me atleast 250$ today....I could have just done that on a blackjack table if I really wanted.

Oh well.....I only dropped 2 on the last 5, so I could have done like a 296 if I did that to start.

Next year maybe. 

So Brady won, Butch was 2nd, Joe 3rd, me 4th and I unno after that. but it was a good shoot like always.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Good shooting Jay! :thumbs_up


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Great shooting from our canadian boys in vegas. Way to go:thumbs_up Special congrats to Jeff Human winning the bow hunter class. First the colby classic now vegas. Way to go buddy.:thumbs_up


----------

